# Elephant in the shop.



## CV3

Started the Elephant topper to day. Starting with a 4"x4" piece of basswood. I made 4 copies the patterns then cut they two views out and use a paper spray adhesive to attach them to the 4"x4" basswood.








Then cut it the basic shape on the bandsaw . .Taped the two pieces back together an cut sides.




























Glued another cut out to the front and will begin carving back the ears next.


----------



## cobalt

nice job

have used this methed works well

good to see step by step work on a topper and do like to see work on toppers larger than a shank . working on the shank size donst allow for detail quite as much and seems out of balance . It works for the wood spirit but doesn't work anywhere near as well on other subjects


----------



## Whiteroselad

The blank to me (the uninitiated) seemed to be way too big, 4"x 4" . Obviously I understand that you have done this hundreds of times before but it surprised me to see it. N.


----------



## CV3

Whiteroselad said:


> The blank to me (the uninitiated) seemed to be way too big, 4"x 4" . Obviously I understand that you have done this hundreds of times before but it surprised me to see it. N.


Much of what you see in the in the basic cutout will be carved away. The basic shape of the Elephents head, allowing for ears to be extended out a bit is a triangle.


----------



## MJC4

Looking forward to how this one progresses !


----------



## cobalt

looking at the plans for the elephant I can see why you need that size block. .Its certainly a fair size project to take on but think it will be rewarding. What you have done so far looks pretty true to the pattern

There's ten pages of information on the carving with another 4 pages on the painting, so lots of info to absorb with good pictures

It looks a interesting project .The idea of using superglue to protect the tusks seems like a good idea and offers a natural look to them.

will follow with interest

One thing it does highlight the need for the material you need to get the right balance when fully carved .Its a strong image its also pronounced giving the appearance of a well carved proportioned stick. It will certainly be a talking piont


----------



## CV3

The Elephant Is the mascot of the University of Alabama. Their football team (American Football) are the 2015 National champions. I plan to do this walking stick with colors and design to fit a U of A theme.


----------



## Rodney

Looks like you're off to a good start.

Rodney


----------



## Whiteroselad

From your previous work Randy I have not a single doubt that you will make a superb job of this carving, like others I shall be watching eagerly to see how this project transpires. N.


----------



## Gloops

Good project, have seen this same pattern used before by a club member, he made the tusks from antler bone and bonded them in for realism.

Referring to Cobalt's mention of using Super Glue for strengthening vunerable bits of the carving, it is a good practice for using on bird beaks, apply multiple coats allowing each coat to soak in.


----------



## CV3

I have used supper glue to Finnish pens and on wooden jewelry. It works well giving what is basically a acrylic coat to the item. I also have some fake ivory I have use in some jewelry. I not sure the pieces I have are large enough to be shaped for the tusks. I am also considering carving the tusks at an angle where they are attached on either side of the trunk. I will have to make a choice in a few days.


----------



## cobalt

the effect that super glue has on the wood is quite good and prefer it rather than painted white maybe a slight wash would help?

so looking forward to seeing the carved and finish you use

It also works well on painted eyes as it gives the eyes a bit of a sparkel its more noticable as i dont use gloss finish varnish ,Which I think spoils the overall effect of a dressed shank

That some thing I have never used when making puppets as its very distracting in sunlight giving of a bit of a glare


----------



## CV3

Had some time to start roughing out the elephant and install the threaded rod. I drilled the hole before cutting it out,


----------



## cobalt

good start

good to see stage by stage project


----------



## MJC4

Lots of wood to come off even after the band saw. Looking forward to see it progress.


----------



## CV3

Had some shop time today and got some shaping done on the elephant. Working slow to try and keep a good balance to the form. It is challenging. this is the first in the round elephant I have done. I have done some relief elephant faces.


----------



## cobalt

working in the round its always beter not to rush you cant put the wood back on.

Getting the basic shape formed is time consuming sometimes I have pushed it on been over confident other times to hesitant not sure which is worse

A difficult subject to get the basics done good luck


----------



## CV3

Put a bit more shaping in to the head and face this afternoon.


----------



## MJC4

Taking shape, Looks like mostly gouge work at this point?


----------



## CV3

Another afternoon shaping I am pleased with the way it is going am trying for a little more aggressive look on the Elephant than is on the pattern. next I will focus on the tusks getting them down to the right proportions.


----------



## Rad

Looking really nice CV3!! Once again I am envious of your ability!


----------



## CV3

Spent some time working an separating the tusks from the trunk. Have more to do on this. i hope to leave the tips of the tusks attached trunk for stability but do it so it does not look like it. More work than you would think.


----------



## cobalt

the carving is moving in the right direction .I don't think attaching the tusks to the trunk is going to make much difference to stability

It looking good


----------



## CV3

cobalt said:


> the carving is moving in the right direction .I don't think attaching the tusks to the trunk is going to make much difference to stability
> It looking good


I was not real clear by stable I was talking about making it harder for the tusk to be broken off or get caught on something.


----------



## cobalt

I had assumed you meant that but I doubt that would happen But like any carved topper there always that danger


----------



## MJC4

The elephant is really starting to take shape. Looks great!

If it is going on a stick and gets used rather than being a show piece there is always a danger of it hitting the ground. Heck being a the "butter fingers" I am, I snapped the beak off one of the first ducks I did before I even got it mounted on the stick!


----------



## Rodney

Looking really good! Right now from what I can see (no expert here) I think you can get away with leaving them attached to the trunk. That's the most vulnerable part of the carving so if it will add some strength I think it's a good idea.

Rodney


----------



## Gloops

Nice to see the progress after my short break, it is looking very good and think keeping the tusks attached to trunk is a good idea as it could always be changed later if required.

Going to make a good looking cane.


----------



## CV3

Was able to set the eyes today. I will start finale shaping and clean up next.


----------



## cobalt

like it

a interesting project even with a sore thumb

hope it doesnt delay you to much .What did the good lady say not amused i bet

always good to see different toppers


----------



## CV3

[.What did the good lady say not amused i bet.

She is use to me coming in with bandaged fingers! She just dose not want to see the wound!,


----------



## gdenby

A fine looking piece so far.

Good Idea leaving the tusks attached. While working in an art museum, I've seen way too many fingers, noses, ears etc. snapped of of sculptures both large and small.

My wife is so used to seeing little splats of blood on my clothes, she immediately assumed I'd cut myself again when she saw dried Worcestershire sauce on my shirt.


----------



## CV3

Completed shaping the trunk today I still have detail to do on the trunk and ears but for the most part the carving is done. I have Sanding clean up and paint to do. Hope to get it on a stick soon. I am very happy with how it has turned out.


----------



## cobalt

LOOKING GREAT I wou;d be very happy with it .gets better each tine i see it

The eyes are done well progressing very well


----------



## MJC4

Another great looking piece Randy!!

Will look like great on a stick!


----------



## Whiteroselad

Outstanding work Randy! I eagerly wait to see each new photograph. N.


----------



## Gloops

Getting better by the day, was looking for it's Bloodshot eye , great work


----------



## CV3

Had a little time this afternoon and was able to start the detail on the trunk.


----------



## cobalt

its looking good nice attention to detail


----------



## Gloops

Nelly is lookin' good


----------



## CV3

Completed the trunk. I will post a picture when it is a completed stick.


----------



## Gloops

Nice work, looking forward to seeing the final texturing and finish and sat atop the shankstick, should be impressive well done.


----------



## MJC4

Very nicely done!


----------



## cobalt

Nice one

like most of us when working on something new a time consuming job but well worth the effort


----------



## cobalt

another well dressed stick


----------



## Whiteroselad

Great stuff Randy, it's nice to see the step by step progress. Thanks. N.


----------



## CV3

Still working on the right stick to mount this on. I finished the detail on the ears. I will finish final cleanup in the next day or so.


----------



## cobalt

1st rate job

will look good when shanked one to keep maybe


----------



## MJC4

Sweet looking piece! Paint or tint?


----------



## CV3

Would keep it but looks like I have it sold. May have to do one for me.


----------



## Rodney

Great job on it! Nice to see it sold so quickly.

Rodney


----------



## Gloops

It allways happens the one you want to keep gets snapped up, well done looking forward to seeing it finished.


----------



## cobalt

not suprised it sold quickly

its a good way of showing quality items and getting new work quaility always sells better than producing a me to item


----------

